# Coshocton Wrestling Boosters Open Tourneys on MWCD Lakes



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is the link to the 2011 schedule....looks like he has some tourneys set up as a circuit on the 10hp lakes..this guy seem runs a pretty good tournament in my opinion.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

forgot the link...here is one...http://outdoorsmanrd.com/coshoc.html


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I agree, fished a couple of his tourneys at Tappan last year and he does do a nice job.


----------



## jmacz20 (May 9, 2008)

Due to high water at Leesville the tourament March 20 is being moved to Tappen.I think times are the same.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if Tim is doing these tournaments again this year(2012)..havent seen a schedule


----------

